
Show HN: A Webpack loader that runs an arbitrary shell script on matching files - yosito
https://github.com/localjo/shell-loader
======
yosito
I made this Webpack loader a couple of months ago for a project where we
wanted to use Webpack, but had some assets that needed to be built with a
proprietary command line tool that didn't have an available Webpack loader. I
recommend using dedicated Webpack loaders when possible, but this allows you
to quickly convert existing shell-based build pipelines to Webpack without
needed to create Webpack loaders first.

